# Anchoring citrus EO's



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

I want to make a citrus blend EO wiht orange, grapefriut and lemon EO's...what EO's would I use to anchor them without detracting or cahnging the scent too much??


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have heard litsea has a citrusy scent and anchors but I have not gotten any to try myself.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Kalne said:


> I have heard litsea has a citrusy scent and anchors but I have not gotten any to try myself.


Yes, it smells just like lemon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, I use litsea,, you only need a few drops to anchor.. patchouli will also anchor scents for you
Barb


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Kalne said:


> I have heard litsea has a citrusy scent and anchors but I have not gotten any to try myself.


who/what is litsea??? LOL....link?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Its an EO, some health food stores carry it but not many, you can order it from online stores, you don't need much..Its called Cubea Litsea...
Barb


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

MRFBarbara said:


> Its an EO, some health food stores carry it but not many, you can order it from online stores, you don't need much..Its called Cubea Litsea...
> Barb


GREAT!! Found it!!! So when you say a few drops, exactly how much? I make 5 lb batches at a time...how much would I need? 10 drops? 20? less?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Go to the meadowcreek.com shoot! is that what it is? Someone on here knows, I don't have time to go look....they have all sorts of tried and true recipes for mixing essential oils. I got my eucalyptus mixture via that site.

You can also...say you have orange oil, peppermint, and a few other essential oils...you can put them into the menu and they will make you up several different blending recipes to try. I have never mixed up anything on there that wasn't fab. vicki

PS.... rainbowmeadow.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

With five pound batch I would use the 20 drops
the site Vicki mentioned is great.... I use it alot
Barb


----------

